# Just Had To Share



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been obsessing over this dog for the last couple weeks, so I figured it was time to introduce him to DF, lol. His name is Keno and he is a current resident of BullsEye, a Seattle based APBT rescue group. The reason he caught my eye originally was due to one of his display pictures. I have to say that though he is more AmStaff/ABullie in appearence...he has one of the happiest faces I've seen yet. Really, every time I see his picture it makes me laugh. Just the definition of big doofy Bully smile.

See what I mean?










His description on Petfinder states:

_10/2008-Keno is a total sweetheart with lots of energy. He is the happiest when he is chasing a ball, going for a walk or just getting attention from his human. Keno is about 1.5 years old.

Keno is great with other dogs, fine with cats, and does well in the car. He would be excellent for an active person looking for a hiking, jogging, walking or whatever partner. He is very smart and has picked up his obedience training with a snap. 

Keno already knows sit, down, shake, and speak. He is crate trained and house trained and walking well on a leash. No surprise since he is so eager to please!_
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11815575

Sounds like the kind of dog I would love to adopt. Unfortunately I am not in the position to, nor will I be for quite some time. None the less I've been keeping an eye on him and just felt the sudden desire to share with the rest of you guys.

I always say I'm going to stop looking at Petfinder as there are too many dogs I would love to take but cannot and yet...I still find myself going there. At the very least, it's always nice to see that a dog you've been watching has finally been adopted.


----------

